
Ask HN: What do you guys use to managed PDFs and books? - martin_compsci
I&#x27;m a Computer Science student at Stanford and I read a lot of PDFs, text books,
and web pages due to my course work as well as personal interests in compsci.<p>The problem is that I have too many PDFs. I&#x27;ve been just using a directory 
to keep track of them or using a citation manager like Mendeley or Zotero but 
I&#x27;m not really happy with either situation.<p>It&#x27;s really growing out of control and I have hundreds of PDFs now.<p>I know on Hacker News that there are constantly being PDFs posted of research 
papers and I wanted to know how you were managing them and what apps you were 
using.
======
downrightmike
Sumatra PDF is nice. It is portable and remembers where you left off.

------
FBISurveillance
I suggest taking a look at
[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/), the author is also here
on HN.

